# Storage Tips And Tricks



## Ian & Malissa (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi this is our first summer with a RV and we would like to see you storage tricks like how you store your plates, pots and pans, blocking ETC or any other neat tricks for storage pic's would be a plus Thank you and we hope see some good ideas that we can all share


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You can find a lot of the people her list a link in their sig file that links back to their personal web pages. From here you can find all sorts of neat "mods" we've done to our Outbacks.

Here is a the link to my "mod" page.

My Mod Page

Let me know if you have any questions.

ps...Welcome to Outbackers.com!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbakcers

Check out the gallery for photos

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=6828

Here s a link to all the mods I did on my fiver. Included are some of what you were looking for, I hope.

John


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

We bought a number of sealable, clear plastic containers sized for each storage area. These are good for things you typically leave in the RV all the time, especially food items and clothing, sheets, towels, because they will keep ants and mice out during the times when your RV is stored.

Good luck, Glenn


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

John - That is amazing! I think we might break our HOA rules and bring the fiver home to get organized. Though we only have front storage as ours is a toyhauler. I also like the division in the upper kitchen cabinets because everything slides around up there. Very creative!


----------



## Ian & Malissa (Aug 9, 2008)

very cool ideas where did you get the outbackers sticker


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=6828
> 
> Here s a link to all the mods I did on my fiver. Included are some of what you were looking for, I hope.
> 
> John


Love these lights. We are now planning on fall/winter camping, which means it will be dark when we arrive Friday night.

Where did you get these lights?

Did tap into the existing back up circuit for power or did you run a seperate line?


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

The sticker can be ordered here: Click here This is the link to the right thread with ordering info. I ordered mine and it took about 1 week from order to delivery. Haven't installed yet but will shortly.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Here s a link to all the mods I did on my fiver. Included are some of what you were looking for, I hope.


You have almost as many cans of Bush's Original Baked Beans in your Outback pantry as we do


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Here s a link to all the mods I did on my fiver. Included are some of what you were looking for, I hope.


You have almost as many cans of Bush's Original Baked Beans in your Outback pantry as we do








[/quote]

Can you ever really have enough?


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Three major things come to mind:

- non-skid mats in all the cupboards
- bubble wrap between all the items I don't want banging together, like in between stacked pots
- plastic storage containers for larger areas are a must to keep them organized


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My back up lights and the lights under the trailer lighting the ground behind my rear tires are wired to the center post of the light plug to a switch in the cab of the pickup. Used rarely but nice when you need them. Pep Boys, I think.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> My back up lights and the lights under the trailer lighting the ground behind my rear tires are wired to the center post of the light plug to a switch in the cab of the pickup. Used rarely but nice when you need them. Pep Boys, I think.
> 
> John


Do you think you could simply tap into the reverse lights?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You could but not sure how the extra draw would affect the circuit. I did it to a sep switch so I can turn on or off when I need including after I stop and get out to see if I need to move more, I can leave them on. I have the identical lights under the rear bumper of my pick up for the same reason with its own switch.

John


----------

